# Remove build up on Alloys?



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi eveyone! 
Long time lurker first time poster!!

I need some advice on removing this grime from the corners/spokes of my alloys on my Peugeot 207, i have tried Tardis with limited results, it gets some of the brown staining off but no matter how hard i scrub with tardis on a cloth it doesnt remove the staining in the corners!

Would Bilberry get this off???


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Also would like to know this!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Iron X first - clean down then clay remainder off 

^^ one way to solve it.


----------



## Mr Orgasmo (Mar 17, 2011)

Have you guys tried something like Iron-X or Wolf Chemicals Brake Buster.
If its brake dust it should get rid of it.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=209614

I had some very stubborn brake dust on my alloys prior to knowing about the about and I got it off with clay although it took ages 

Hope this helps.


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

I have clayed it, but it takes forever and i cant get right in the corners, it also just builds up and eats into the alloy again in about a week!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Tardis is for removing tar. That doesn't look like tar in the photos to me.

Which wheel cleaners have you tried so far?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

a selant will help with keeping the build up down of you can get them clean.
i would try iron x personally.


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

I have only tried claying and Tardis currently. I wanted some advice before purchasing anything else.

Il have a look into getting some Iron X then, hopefully that will sort it!


----------



## danrkelly (Sep 27, 2010)

TOOTHBRUSH Technique: Use citrus degreaser or tar remover on an old toothbrush to get into the corners.


----------



## matthewrblack (Nov 7, 2010)

Have a wee look here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=210067


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

Damn iv just bought some normal Iron X!

Il give that a go and post the results!

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

atl said:


> Damn iv just bought some normal Iron X!
> 
> Il give that a go and post the results!
> 
> Thanks for the info guys!


Yup, Iron-X will be great for this. :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I had a similar problem... I used a toothbrush and AG alloy cleaner. This is an abrasive, but did a wonderful job after a couple of hits. I then protected with sealant.

Best prevention once you do get rid tho will be even if you don't wash the car at least once a week, clean the alloys. Just so you don't have the daunting task of having to redo all of your hard work!


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

I think il give that a go next if Iron X doesnt work, i got some Iron X today. 

Il will post before and after pics of my work at the weekend!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

At this point , is when you can crack out the acidic wheel cleaner.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Avanti said:


> At this point , is when you can crack out the acidic wheel cleaner.


+1 to that. Surprised no one mentioned it. From experience, it would sort out this sort of grime very easily.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Avanti said:


> At this point , is when you can crack out the acidic wheel cleaner.


LOL you have to laugh at some of the replys recommending specialised products. All thats needed is a half decent acidic wheel cleaner as you rightly say.


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

Will this not damage the finish on the alloys though??


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

atl said:


> Will this not damage the finish on the alloys though??


Acidic wheel cleaners are rarely just hydrochloric acid with a fancy label on, in fact they are rarely hydrochloric acid :speechles
Spray a little onto the brown stains, use a small paint brush or paste brush to agitate it then rinse off thoroughly, I have removed stains like that from wheels plenty of times, don't forget to follow up with an all in one or polish and wax afterwards :thumb:


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

Ah ok, well seen as i have Iron X now i shall give that a go and hope for the best!


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

This is a good guide on the suitability of wheel cleaners for different wheels: http://www.autosmart.co.uk/Wheel Cleaning Guide.html


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

thats baked on brake dust, looks like the wheels have not been cleaned for some time, heat from the discs and pads, no disrespect.

Wonder wheels will shift that, shampoo after with a still brush, place srp on wheels when drive and protect them with a sealant.

wash your wheels more often, and seal them with a wax or sealent once a month or every 3 months then you should not get that problem.

If the car is new, its a 207 take it to the dealers, tell them to hot steam the alloys and acid blast them, i did on my dads honda civic type r last year, was out of warranty period, but i knew i guy, it worked.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Wolf Chemicals brake cleaner or Carpro Iron X.


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> thats baked on brake dust, looks like the wheels have not been cleaned for some time, heat from the discs and pads, no disrespect.


I have owned the car a year this month and they were already in this state when i bought the car, the brown staining seems to have got slightly worse during the winter though!

I wash the car every 2 weeks, i should probably be doing the wheels once a week though.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Right ok, i would go to dealers and tell them the matter, tell them you wash them twice a week then, are the alloys a defect, your car should be under warranty.
The dealer would suggest a acid based wheel cleaner with a brush, but tell them to hot pressure blast them for free with there wheel cleaner and see how you get on.
In two weeks time or a month after have the same problem, i would go back to the dealers to the guy you spoke to and say you have carried out what you suggested and it has not worked, only if the matter presists, just suggesting what i had done on my dads type r.

My dads 18 inch alloys had the same thing as yours, but not as bad, but they changed the wheels even out of the warranty period as some before had some defects on them from honda as a bad batch, dirt was sticking to the spokes on the laquar and was a real pain to shift.
The only way they managed it was placing acid on the wheels a stiff brush and hot pressure steam, the wheels looked better, but 1,000 miles of driving after with weekly washing the symptons came back, so they changed the wheels and the matter was all fine now.

Really to me it looks as baked on brake dust, any wheel acid should shift that with no problem, just a good hard scrub and elbow power and try with clay hard pressure then pressure wash off.

Hope this helps.


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

Hmm thing is the car is now 4 years old, i think they would just say Onyer Bike mate lol.

However......i put my new bottle of Iron X to work this morning when giving the car a quick wash........and Oh My God!

Before (original pics at the start of this thread):

















During:









After:

























I went round the spokes with a toothbrush and gave them a good scrub, i have still missed some spots due to needing to turn the wheels to expose the underside spokes. But i will do the rest again next weekend.

I am truely amazed! The staining just about came off scrubbing hard with a clay bar, this stuff just melted it within minutes!!

Thanks to everyone that suggested it! I now need to take my alloys off and completely clean inside and then seal them for the future.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Iron x is superb for alloys.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

thats worked magic on your alloys, glad you have got it sorted.

Looks like i need to purchase some iron x, results speaks for there self.


----------



## atl (Mar 26, 2011)

Its amazing! The grime was so hard to shift with clay and polish. 

Definitely worth the money, i cant believe 5 litres is £100 though :doublesho


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Great results. Been at my front wheels all day yesterday trying to remove slight yellow staining. Think i need to buy some Iron X.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Gazjs said:


> Great results. Been at my front wheels all day yesterday trying to remove slight yellow staining. Think i need to buy some Iron X.


Iron X will sort that out for you:thumb:


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

Wonder wheels would probably sort it too, for less.


----------

